# A Nice Little Baby Berus



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Hopefully you're not sick of these yet!
Here's a little beauty which was actually my first berus I've photographed.






















































Pictures of some adults coming soon I hope...

Pete


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great pics! :2thumb:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!!

Stop tempting me into Hots' its not good for my life insurance :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

skimsa said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Stop tempting me into Hots' its not good for my life insurance :Na_Na_Na_Na:


But so good for your beneficiaries!


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

very nice! Is it in an enclosure?: victory:


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Herp_boi said:


> very nice! Is it in an enclosure?: victory:


Not an enclosure just a quick studio set up to get some nicer quality pics:









She has since been released to the exact site she was found too.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Stonking photos. Great shoot


----------

